# A total no buy! What am I thinking?



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2007)

As some of you know, I am thinking of purchasing a home. One of the things that I need to do is start to budget myself and learn how to save money. I decided to go on a total no buy for one month. The only thing I will be able to purchase is food and necessities. I need to do this publicly to be held accountable for my actions. If I can do it for one month and not fail, then it means that I have the self control that I need to purchase a condo and be able to budget myself.

This means that I will not be able to buy Starbucks, magazines, take advantage of the Bath &amp; Bodyworks sale, fast food, no brow waxings, or anything that isn't considered a necessity. I have an online journal that I keep and I might post a link to it so you all can read my progress. I plan on posting on there every day. For some of you, this may sound like a silly thing to do but I need to sort of prove to myself that I can do it.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Geek (Jun 4, 2007)

Buying my first house was a super stretch!!!!!!!! But oh boy did it pay off. It was single handedly the best financial decision I ever made when I was single.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Buying my first house was a super stretch!!!!!!!! But oh boy did it pay off. It was single handedly the best financial decision I ever made when I was single. That is my motivation! I know that it will be worth it and I want to get myself disciplined in order to be able to make this decision. Was your first home in SoCal?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck!

I know it sounds like it will be difficult, but surprisingly you will adjust pretty quick.

I live on a very tight budget and I am always looking for a deal. Can't say as I enjoy my lifestyle, but at the same time I am proud of the money I don't spend.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good luck! I know it sounds like it will be difficult, but surprisingly you will adjust pretty quick.

I live on a very tight budget and I am always looking for a deal. Can't say as I enjoy my lifestyle, but at the same time I am proud of the money I don't spend.

Thank you! Today I even did something that I rarely do. I checked the Sunday ads to see what things were on sale that I was thinking of purchasing when I did my grocery food run. I was able to save on some items.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## KristinB (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck! You have way more discipline than I have.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 4, 2007)

good luck on this!!! me and my partner always save money for our luxuries!! we recently brought 3400 worth of stuff!!! we brought a plasma and few other things, we are tsill paying this off but we were able to pay some money due to saving!!! we are now saving for a lounge suite and we cant wait for that!! after the lounge will be a car!!! we have a 2 door not great with a family. we roughly save 1000+ month, so we do alright.


----------



## Geek (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome, Hopefully I can give some motivation!

All my houses have been in SoCal





Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

That is my motivation! I know that it will be worth it and I want to get myself disciplined in order to be able to make this decision. Was your first home in SoCal?


----------



## MindySue (Jun 4, 2007)

all your houses tony, how many houses you got? lol!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 4, 2007)

Good Luck! You can do it


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck. You'll be so proud of yourself for it later on!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck, Marisol!! You will look back on this and be so glad you did!


----------



## Allie47 (Jun 4, 2007)

Since I work in real estate in the Bay Area, may I make a few recommendations?

First talk with a lender and see what size loan you currently qualify for. They will ask for you salary, debt, and a few other things. If they say you have so - so credit, ask them how you can improve it and how long it may take you to realistically accomplish that.

Second, you need to realize that your saving plan needs to become an everyday good habit if you expect to save enough for a down payment and then continue to make your monthly payments in a timely manner. A one month test period is just that, one month out of twleve in a year.

Third, prepare an annual budget of all your income and planned spending (rent, car payment, food, clothes) and include your unplanned purchases including ghifts, misc. splurges and treats, plus something for emergencies and of course a savings account. That is probably your best long term tool for making it all work now and in the future.

Fourth, if you have a good credit rating and you can actually buy a home now, then go for it. With the interest rates still low and the market still flat in most areas it is a Buyer's market where you can actually negotiate with the Seller (something you couldn't do a few years ago).

Fifth, if you can buy now, make sure you get "Pre-Aprroved" for a loan thorugh a bank or mortgage broker. That means they will need copies of a couple of recent pay stubs, maybe a copy of a past income tax return and yoru Social Security number to run a credit check.

Finally, find a good Realtor and start looking. Good luck.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 4, 2007)

marisol, you can do it... I have faith in you!


----------



## Zoey (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck Marisol on your 'mission'!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 4, 2007)

good luck !!!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 4, 2007)

I should do this too. Good luck to you Marisol, I know you can do this!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck Marisol! I'm sure you can manage.


----------



## pakatube (Jun 4, 2007)

Best wishes to you! I think it is a goog way to concentrate ourselves on something, and try our best to finish it. I will also think about a plan.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2007)

good luck chicken. I have absolutely NO will power whatsoever so I could never do that. I think I'll have to cut down in stages, LOL


----------



## beautynista (Jun 4, 2007)

Best of luck!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your support.

Originally Posted by *Allie47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since I work in real estate in the Bay Area, may I make a few recommendations? 
First talk with a lender and see what size loan you currently qualify for. They will ask for you salary, debt, and a few other things. If they say you have so - so credit, ask them how you can improve it and how long it may take you to realistically accomplish that.

Second, you need to realize that your saving plan needs to become an everyday good habit if you expect to save enough for a down payment and then continue to make your monthly payments in a timely manner. A one month test period is just that, one month out of twleve in a year.

Third, prepare an annual budget of all your income and planned spending (rent, car payment, food, clothes) and include your unplanned purchases including ghifts, misc. splurges and treats, plus something for emergencies and of course a savings account. That is probably your best long term tool for making it all work now and in the future.

Fourth, if you have a good credit rating and you can actually buy a home now, then go for it. With the interest rates still low and the market still flat in most areas it is a Buyer's market where you can actually negotiate with the Seller (something you couldn't do a few years ago).

Fifth, if you can buy now, make sure you get "Pre-Aprroved" for a loan thorugh a bank or mortgage broker. That means they will need copies of a couple of recent pay stubs, maybe a copy of a past income tax return and yoru Social Security number to run a credit check.

Finally, find a good Realtor and start looking. Good luck.

Great advice and thank you for it. I actually do have a realtor and she has been great. Also have a lender and I do qualify for a loan and I can afford to make the payments. Part of the reason why I am doing this is so that I don't spend my money so frivously.


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Luck Marisol! Keep us updated on how you are doing.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck Marisol! You can do it!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck Marisol, you can do it


----------



## Kathy (Jun 6, 2007)

Go Marisol! You can do it!! Buying a home is scary, but worth it! Besides, you'll get a hhuuggee tax break! lol... Good luck! I'm rootin' for ya'!


----------



## Manda (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck Marisol and I think the journal is a great idea, it really will help you stay on track and go after your dreams---a house! Plus, if you ever feel like you just HAVE to have that new MAC palette or something, just peek in your journal to keep your strength up!



Best of luck!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks all! Day 3 and I am still sticking to my total no buy. One of my coworkers asked me if I would go to Starbucks with her and I did. However, I bought nothing. Just went along for the walk.


----------



## Manda (Jun 7, 2007)

NO buying AND exercise too! Good job!


----------



## lynnda (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck!!! Buying my house was the scariest and the most fulfilling thing I have ever done!!!

It sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 7, 2007)

I am going to send you a couple of sites that might be helpful to you=)

www.bankrate.com

www.prosperityplace.com

www.about.com

My husband and I save a nice portion of our income but I LOVE to spend big amounts of money on online bath and cosmetics products! So I know what you are going through=)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to send you a couple of sites that might be helpful to you=)www.bankrate.com

www.prosperityplace.com

www.about.com

My husband and I save a nice portion of our income but I LOVE to spend big amounts of money on online bath and cosmetics products! So I know what you are going through=)

Thanls! I wll definitely check them out.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 9, 2007)

A quick update:

*June 6, 2007*

Three days and I haven't spent any money. It has been hard driving by the three Starbucks on my route to work every day on the way there and back. It used to be so easy. Just get in line at the drive thru and order my drink of choice. Yesterday one of my coworkers asked me if i wanted to go to Starbucks with her and I politely declined. Today, a couple of my other coworkers asked me and I said yes. However, I did not buy anything. All I took with me was the key card to get back into the building. I just went along for the walk. I feel good making this effort and I hope that it does pay off. I also was browsing the Amazon website trying to get some feedback on FM transmitters for my ipod. The one I have in my car doesn't work that great and morning radio here sucks. I suddenly realized what I was doing and closed my browser. I guess bad habits are hard to stop.

*June 8, 2007*

I finally spent some $$ today and its was for things that I truly needed. Whoo hoo! Spent a whooping $48.34 which included filling up my gas tank and then at the 7-11 I got some feminine hygene products, CoffeeMate Coffee Creamer and floss. Even though I am 28, I still get all weird buying just "Always" so I try to get other stuff. So random I know that. I am considering going to Nordstroms this weekend to spend the gift cards I was given as bday gifts. Could it be too much temptation? I guess I will decide tomorrow whether or not to go.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 9, 2007)

Aww well your be glad your got a condo after a long no buy

good luck!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 9, 2007)

marisol!

this total no buy thing is *crapppay*! its TOO hard... i want to buy piggies, and jars, and lipsticks, and that new dulce leche frapaccino with the crunchy bits on top, and something to wear to a party, and a gift to bring to the party, and a bottle of wine to bring to the party... nope. will have to bring a cheap bottle that's been hanging out in my fridge, and will probably have to make a bracelet or earrings from beads and crystals i already own.

will just have to wear same black dress, with better looking makeup application hahaha.

it's ony been since memorial for me, and i think for you too!!!

we will be strong... if you dont break then i wont break.

the gift card thing is a great idea! i have a few macys and gap and williams sonoma ones... why i have them and havent spent them? NO IDEA!!!


----------



## justclassy (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh how exciting. Good luck! You can do it


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 9, 2007)

Good luck Marisol!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif marisol!this total no buy thing is *crapppay*! its TOO hard... i want to buy piggies, and jars, and lipsticks, and that new dulce leche frapaccino with the crunchy bits on top, and something to wear to a party, and a gift to bring to the party, and a bottle of wine to bring to the party... nope. will have to bring a cheap bottle that's been hanging out in my fridge, and will probably have to make a bracelet or earrings from beads and crystals i already own.

will just have to wear same black dress, with better looking makeup application hahaha.

it's ony been since memorial for me, and i think for you too!!!

we will be strong... if you dont break then i wont break.

the gift card thing is a great idea! i have a few macys and gap and williams sonoma ones... why i have them and havent spent them? NO IDEA!!!

Girl you are cracking me up! But I so know how you are feeling me. I really want a new pair of Fendi sunglasses and I know that they cost a bit more than what I have in gift cards so I am resisting by not going. uugghh... no buys suck!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 10, 2007)

OMG there are these so hot oliver peoples sunglasses i put on everytime i go to that store... i am sure that the people working there think i staking out the place.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As some of you know, I am thinking of purchasing a home. One of the things that I need to do is start to budget myself and learn how to save money. I decided to go on a total no buy for one month. The only thing I will be able to purchase is food and necessities. I need to do this publicly to be held accountable for my actions. If I can do it for one month and not fail, then it means that I have the self control that I need to purchase a condo and be able to budget myself. 
This means that I will not be able to buy Starbucks, magazines, take advantage of the Bath &amp; Bodyworks sale, fast food, no brow waxings, or anything that isn't considered a necessity. I have an online journal that I keep and I might post a link to it so you all can read my progress. I plan on posting on there every day. For some of you, this may sound like a silly thing to do but I need to sort of prove to myself that I can do it.

Wish me luck!

Nothing silly about it, and it sounds like you're going to do INCREDIBLY well. Let us know how things progress! A house, either way you look at it is a fantastic investment.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG there are these so hot oliver peoples sunglasses i put on everytime i go to that store... i am sure that the people working there think i staking out the place. Don't even tempt me girl. My love for MAC Cosmetics has now become an obsession for sunglasses. 
Wanted to give you all an update:

*June 13, 2007*

Well, more than 10 days and I am still sticking to this no buy. I went to Target the other day and bought groceries. Yes groceries! Did you know that they have those frozen dinners (SmartOnes) for a $1.77. I was able to get lunch for the whole week for under $10. Amazing! And let me tell you, these entrees are pretty good. I had the chicken thai noodle one and it was delish. Today I had the angel hair pasta and it was also pretty good. I was able to get out of Target with groceries for the week for under $38. Holy moly! I did get my nails done ($25) but to me that is a necessity. It is part of a professional look that I like to maintain at work. I had already gone three weeks without a fill and they were looking pretty bad. The acrylic tip was hanging on for dear life. I ended up getting Quicken to help me manage my money and whatnot. Paid $53.89 for it and for the past few days, I have been working on it getting it balanced and I balanced my checkbook to the penny. I never thought that i would do that. So far so good... I went to Starbucks with my coworkers again and I just enjoyed the walk in the 100 degree weather. Yes, it was 100 degrees in the town where I work. That venti passion tea lemonade was calling my name and I was able to ignore it


----------



## katnahat (Jun 14, 2007)

The best of luck to you Marisol! I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## stashblaster (Jun 14, 2007)

Doing great!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good for you Marisol! I know what you mean about those dinners.They rock!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Update:

Well I did it with only a minor glitch. I went a whole month without buying things that I didn't need. I know I posted that I bought an iPhone but that was preplanned and I had saved for it. It was so hard at times especially now that the weather is hot. I so wanted a Venti Passion Tea from Starbucks but I resisted and drank my water. Seeing all the new make up coming out has been giving me so many lemmings but I resisted. At first, I was pretty good with entering everything on Quicken but I got lazy after a while so that was the glitch. Today I plan on balancing my checkbook and getting back on track.

My first purchase today was Pier 1 reed diffusers in Mad Love. Those things rock and make my apartment smell sooooo nice. I recommend them and I got them on sale.

One last thing, I found out that when I put my mind to something that I do achieve it and I think that this has taught me to be more careful with my money and not spend it so freely. So even though I am not on a no buy anymore, I will still watch my spending.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

That's great Marisol. I'm trying to make a budget for myself and my first step was to evaluate my cash flow. Holy cow...I didn't realize how much I spent in a month.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's great Marisol. I'm trying to make a budget for myself and my first step was to evaluate my cash flow. Holy cow...I didn't realize how much I spent in a month. That is why I needed to do this. I mean, going to Starbucks almost every day is soo bad if I am trying to save $$. My priority right now is to buy a condo so I gotta work hard at it.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 5, 2007)

That's great Marisol! I don't know that I could do that even if I tried! I'm sooo bad with spending on makeup and skin care! I need to try though.


----------



## Thais (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Mari! Way to go! I can only imagine how hard it must have been to go through this mega-no-buy!

I was pretty lucky though. You know Jamie and I just bought a house... But the Mayo credit union gives loans to residents for a pretty good rate without the need for a downpayment so I didnt have to save any extra, just plan for the expenses of the closing costs.

Good luck in finding the condo of your dreams!


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As some of you know, I am thinking of purchasing a home. One of the things that I need to do is start to budget myself and learn how to save money. I decided to go on a total no buy for one month. The only thing I will be able to purchase is food and necessities. I need to do this publicly to be held accountable for my actions. If I can do it for one month and not fail, then it means that I have the self control that I need to purchase a condo and be able to budget myself. 
This means that I will not be able to buy Starbucks, magazines, take advantage of the Bath &amp; Bodyworks sale, fast food, no brow waxings, or anything that isn't considered a necessity. I have an online journal that I keep and I might post a link to it so you all can read my progress. I plan on posting on there every day. For some of you, this may sound like a silly thing to do but I need to sort of prove to myself that I can do it.

Wish me luck!

Wow, no starbucks. You poor poor soul... I couldmt imagine my life with out my daily Vanilla Bean Frappacino Blended Cream Extra Whip! (yes i am well aware that i need a life). But it'll all the worth it when you are on the front lawn of your new home with a starbucks cup in hand!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 5, 2007)

well glad to know ur doing good! keep it up!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome, Hopefully I can give some motivation!
All my houses have been in SoCal

houses? are u SOOO RICH???!!!!!


----------

